# (MO) Grand Master Pointing Retriever HRCH MH at Stud!



## Cuivre River Retrievers (Jun 13, 2006)

Cuivre River Retrievers is proud to offer fourth generation Grand Master Pointing Retriever 

GMPR HRCH Cuivre River's Play'in for Keeps SH at stud! 

$650 to approved bitches 

Looking to put a little more point, drive & desire into your litter yet still maintain the trainability? Whether combing the upland field in search of birds or running marks and blinds Gauge is a 56 lb. black fireball who has one speed and that is full speed! 

Gauge's 4 generation top side pedigree brings together the best of the field trial lines including FC AFC Chena River Chavez, 2X NAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac, FC AFC Chena River No Surprise, FC AFC Trumarc's Hot Pursuit, AFC Bar None's Shady Lady, CNFC CFC Waldorf's High Tech, AFC Super Khomeini, AFC Powder Keg Meg, FC AFC San Joachin Honcho, NFC FC Risky Business Ruby HOF, FC AFC Shot Gun Willie VII, and FC AFC Dusty Mist. 

An amazing 12 of 15 dogs holding AFC or higher titles! 

On the bottom side you have some of the finest names in the PL world including his dam GMPR High Sierra Mae as well as GMPR Gumbo of Black Forest, GMPR Sir Hershey of Surrey, AFC Trieven's Twist & Shout, FC AFC Trumarc's Savage, FC AFC Aces High III, FC AFC Rusdon's Sudden Impact, and a host of other titled APLA dogs. 

After completing his HRCH title in the HRC this past Spring, Gauge went on to go 5 for 5 enroute to his Senior Hunter title in the AKC as well. Gauge is tri-factored, OFA excellent, CNM clear, and has a current eye cerf. 

Hips - LR-59949E33M-PI 

Elbows - LR-EL30975M33-PI 

Patella - LR-PA173/33M/P-PI 

CERF - LR45517 

CNM - SR09552105M PI 

Frozen semen now available! 


For more information please go to our wesite............http://www.cuivreriverretrievers.com


----------

